
Sentence Classification with Neural Networks (Guide) - citilife
https://github.com/lettergram/sentence-classification
======
min2bro
Is it using Doc2vec under the hood?

~~~
citilife
No, everything is rolled from scratch, it's word2vec with a modification
utilizing punctuation.

